# 48cm or 50cm Supersix? Sizing questions



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ok, probably belaboring a subject written too often about, and I'll probably get replies like "Do test ride and figure it out" or "get a fitting." Have done all that. I'd like to pull the trigger on a Supersix, but this issue has been nagging me for a while.

Can anyone here post a photo of either a 48cm or 50cm Supersix or CAAD and tell me their saddle height as shown in the photos? Or if anyone can post a pic of their Supersix or CAAD who's got around a 68cm saddle height, that would be great.

It sounds vain but I think at my saddle height (68.2cm) there's too little post showing on a 50cm. I've test ridden both a 48cm and 50cm, and actually both feel really short (top tube wise to me. I am 170cm tall with a really long torso. My last road bike was a 51cm Cervelo Soloist which had 53cm top tube and my fitter said I needed a 120mm stem (I had a 110mm at that time). The top tube on a 50cm is only 52.5cm. 

The other problem I have other than short legs, is that despite my long torso, is that my arms are proportionately average to a tad shorter than average, so I really can't have as much drop as I'd like. I also don't want a bunch of spacers below my stem. The problem with a 48cm and 50cm Supersix (and CAAD's) is that their headtubes are 11cm and 11.5cm respectively, which are really short. 
My Cervelo had a 12cm headtube length and I adjusted the spacers beneath my stem between 5mm or 10mm, gradually reducing it as the season progressed. Even on a 50cm Supersix, I'd probably need 10-15mm of spacers all the time. 

Pix and advice appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## skleins (May 19, 2010)

My 50cm caad10 and 50cm Supersix with 67.5cm saddle height from centre of BB to top of saddle...I've also included for reference my old XS Ridley that used a more compact frame with the same saddle height.

FYI Although the Cannondale is a stated 50cm, the actual seat tube is 51.5cm compared to 48cm on the Ridley. Also be aware that saddles have vastly different heights - mine is shown with an SLR that is one of the lowest saddles about, meaning more seatpost will be showing.

Be aware that Cannondales have short headtubes and standard almost non sloping geometry. Although the 48cm may allow more post to show....it'll also suffer from toe overlap at the front wheel for your height.

I am 170cm with a 76cm inseam and TBH I think mine look good


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

skleins said:


> My 50cm caad10 and 50cm Supersix with 67.5cm saddle height from centre of BB to top of saddle...I've also included for reference my old XS Ridley that used a more compact frame with the same saddle height.
> 
> FYI Although the Cannondale is a stated 50cm, the actual seat tube is 51.5cm compared to 48cm on the Ridley. Also be aware that saddles have vastly different heights - mine is shown with an SLR that is one of the lowest saddles about, meaning more seatpost will be showing.
> 
> ...


Hi SKleins,

Thanks for your photos! I was thinking the same thing--just wanted a confirmation. I like your Supersix, which looks like it will be a good setup (though putting it on the stovetop would not be my first choice in picture backgrounds). 

I have the same saddle btw. I agree on the toe overlap. I was hoping to avoid toe overlap which is why I am interested in bikes with a non-compact geometry, but it also turns out that small sizes on more traditional geometry (like Cannondale), you will still get some toe overlap even on the 50cm. Oh well.

What kind of seatpost do you have on the supersix? It looks like a FSA K-Force Light with the decals removed--I like the post! I'd be happy to see more photos of the complete bike.


----------



## skleins (May 19, 2010)

Thanks 

You're right, the post is a de stickered K-Force but is a 35mm setback that is too much, so it'll be replaced with a regular 25mm setback.

The bike, infact both Dales were just thrown together to check sizing hence the mismatched wheels and poor quality pics on a phone camera....and balanced above the stove - I should've tidied the kitchen too!

The rest of the build will be Campag Centaur levers with 10 speed 2008 Chorus/Record rear mech with a Hollowgram crankset and Shamal Ultra wheels. I'm running 10 speed as its easier to run a BB30 crankset - I also didn't want to mess with adaptors and wanted to try the hollowgram out, so it seemed less hassle.

I probably wont have it built until mid March.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

skleins said:


> Thanks
> 
> You're right, the post is a de stickered K-Force but is a 35mm setback that is too much, so it'll be replaced with a regular 25mm setback.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a sweet build coming up--I was checking out the price of a Hollowgram crankset--$725 on ebay--that's too much for me for a crankset.

Btw, before you destickered the FSA decal, did you know the length of the entire decal was from center of the seat rail to the end of decal? I was going to buy one but I was afraid that part of the decal would be below the seat post clamp, which is not what I wanted. I was thinking that the length from the center of the seat rail to the bottom of where the letter "A" in "FSA" was 125mm. If that's the case, I may be able to get it since my saddle profile is 4cm from saddle rail to top of saddle. Seat tube length (51.5cm) + FSA post exposed (to center of saddle rail) (12.5cm) + saddle profile height (4cm) = 68cm. That will work unless you tell me that the length is longer than 12.5cm or 125mm. Thanks.


----------



## skleins (May 19, 2010)

The post was de stickered before I got it, personally I'd go for a different post as I was surprised how heavy the K-Force is - well over 200gms and for the money, I think you could do better.

I got my hollowgrams off ebay for a little over £200 but they are the older silver non SL ones that are barely any heavier, I had to swap the compact spider and rings for a standard setup but got creative and posted on a forum if anyone wanted to swap saving some cash....worth a lookout for.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

skleins said:


> The post was de stickered before I got it, personally I'd go for a different post as I was surprised how heavy the K-Force is - well over 200gms and for the money, I think you could do better.
> 
> I got my hollowgrams off ebay for a little over £200 but they are the older silver non SL ones that are barely any heavier, I had to swap the compact spider and rings for a standard setup but got creative and posted on a forum if anyone wanted to swap saving some cash....worth a lookout for.


Thanks!


----------

